

Show HN: WISP – a simple SaaS service to create mobile employee handbooks - Reshetina
http://www.wispapp.com/

======
kandaurov
Can we customize the color bars to match our company branding?

~~~
Reshetina
Not yet, but we plan to add this option in the future release.

